# another set of ND kids from the 27th



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

1 buckling and one doeling


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so cute!!! congrats!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! Very cute and love the blue eyes!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I just have to keep telling myself that I only have to wait 33 more days. Or 50, but I am really hoping it's sooner.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Real cuties


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Momma is very cute and colorful and babies are adorable! Congratulations on the new additions!


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Congratulations! Good luck with the kids! I am sure they will be great


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So cute  Congrats !


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

ADORABLE! I shouldn't look at these topics or else I'll get baby fever! I just have to keep telling myself 5 months! Haha


----------

